# Effet des ondes Bluetooth et Wi-Fi pour la santé?



## iSwitcher (12 Juin 2005)

Ca peut paraitre bête, mais bon. J'aimerais savoir si les ondes émises par Bluetooth et avec l'AirPort sont potentiellement dangereuses pour la santé... J'ai lu que d'un côté c'était 10 fois moins puissant que les ondes émises par un portable; d'un autre coté il semblerait qu'une utilisation prolongée du Bluetooth entraine des maux de tête. Alors si ça fonctionne 24/24 chez nous...
J'aimerais savoir ce qu'il en est réellement, si je suis parano ou si ya quand même un léger risque mais infime comparé à toutes les ondes qu'on se prend déjà dans la tête


----------



## brome (12 Juin 2005)

J'ai du mal à comprendre exactement ta question.

Tu veux savoir s'il existe un risque infime, ou bien s'il existe un risque significatif ?

Parce que pour ce qui est du risque infime, le simple fait de passer du temps à proximité d'un appareil électrique est nuisible pour la santé (dans une certaine mesure). Par exemple, le fait de dormir avec un radio-réveil à ton chevet, ou bien de te laver les dents avec une brosse électrique.

Pour ce qui est du risque significatif, si le fait de rester dans la même pièce qu'un téléphone GSM ne te gêne pas, alors tu ne devrais pas t'en faire pour ce qui est des ondes wifi (beaucoup moins puissantes que celles émises par un téléphone GSM) ni pour ce qui est des ondes bluetooth (encore moins puissantes que le wifi).

Quelles sont tes sources pour cette histoire de mal de tête dû au bluetooth ? J'aimerai bien savoir dans quelles circonstances cela a été remarqué.

Pour ma part, je passe des journées entières la tête à une trentaine de centimètres d'un mac mini avec module bluetooth activé, et à peu près à égale distance d'un routeur wifi, et je n'ai jamais de mal de crâne.


----------



## iSwitcher (12 Juin 2005)

Source: http://www.powerbook-fr.com/dossiers/BT_GPRS/index.html
_[font=Lucida Grande, Myriad Roman, Verdana]"A                        priori comme toujours, BlueTooth comme toutes les ondes                        sont utilisées dans le cadre de normes très                        strictes.[/font][font=Lucida Grande, Myriad Roman, Verdana]
                      Toutefois, à forte dose (exposition longue par exemple)                        cela peut s'avérer avoir des *effets néfastes*                        : stress, mal de tête, fatigue générale,                        picotement des yeux..."[/font]_

 Bon ça m'inquiète pas, je sais que tout appareil electronique dégage des ondes; c'était juste pour avoir quelques précisions là dessus et savoir ce que ça donnait comparativement aux ondes émises par n'importe quel autre appareil.


----------



## PHM74 (14 Juin 2005)

Si on pousse un peu plus le raisonnement, la lumière aussi est une onde, faut-il s'en protéger et vivre dans le noir ?


----------

